# MH over 3500kgs speed limits in France



## Yaxley

In the 'Motorhoming Guides' under the heading of ' Legal Requirements Abroad' it states as follows:-_ 80 and 90 kph stickers must be displayed by vehicles over 3.5 Tonnes when in France. 
I have looked at various websites including wildcamping.co.uk, caravantalk.org.uk, motorhomefun.co.uk, caravanclub.co.uk etc etc and elsewhere on this website. 
The consensus appears to be as follows:-
Motorhomes solo over 3500kgs GVW 110kph/100kph/80kph
Motorhomes + trailer over 3500kgsGTW 90kph/90kph/80kph
Also it is suggested that the requirement for 90/80 stickers is only for French Registered Vehicles.
I have recently changed my motorhome to a rear twin axle with a GVW of 4500kgs but do not have a towbar.
I am somewhat puzzled by all of the various views on this subject as I plan a trip from Ireland to France for May/June.
Ian_


----------



## dikyenfo

I spend a lot of time in France and I tow a trailer so I have the full complement of stickers on the MH and the trailer and I have set speed warnings on the GPS so I dont get to adventurous with my loud pedal.
I would sooner do this than be stopped-I see so many stood on the roadside with a speedcop taking details and this must spoil hols.
You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## tramp

News to me 8O , you are not getting confused with "hgv/vans" etc as they must display these but noit motorhomes as they are leisure vehicles not commercial.

Like in the Uk all new commercial vehicles are speed restricted but not motorhomes even though they are the same weights and tax bands.

I`ve never been stopped or caught :lol: in over 5 years aboad and cant rember seeing a frencht or German with stickers eevn the big vans over 3500kg.

Also they have better things to do than stop you with speed gun, then take you to weight station on the "thought" you may be over 3500kg as most uprated vans look the same as the std//


just my two peneth


----------



## dikyenfo

Absolute rubbish. All new MH seen in France now sport stickers and where some people consider it necessary I am sure the majority do not -until its too late.
Its all a matter of choice.
Now decide whether to put stickers on your headlights!!!


----------



## johnthompson

dikyenfo said:


> I spend a lot of time in France and I tow a trailer so I have the full complement of stickers on the MH and the trailer and I have set speed warnings on the GPS so I dont get to adventurous with my loud pedal.
> I would sooner do this than be stopped-I see so many stood on the roadside with a speedcop taking details and this must spoil hols.
> You pays your money and takes your choice.


When I was boarding the ferry at Dover in November they were handing out leaflets explaining that these speed limit stickers were now a requirement in France. The stickers are being sold on the ferry.

The guy handing out the leaflet was taken aback when he saw I had the full set already and asked how often I travelled to France.

John


----------



## Hymervanman

Surely we display a GB sticker to show the vehicle is UK registered and conforms to all the laws etc applicable to the country in which it is registered. Speed limit stickers apply to French registered vehicles only??


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Speed stickers*

Hello all

I always thought that as long as the vehicle complied with the traffic laws of the country then said vehicle can travel legally in other EU countries without having to have any speed stickers.

As far as the head lights issue that is a total red herring and has no bearing on the speed sticker topic!

Neil


----------



## Mrplodd

They only cost a few quid !!!

Why even bother to argue??


----------



## tramp

They only cost a few quid !!!

Why even bother to argue??

well as has been said its for French registered vehicles not Uk redgistered vehicles , so by conforming to french regs is confusing.

Do foreign vehicles conform to Uk standards when in the Uk NO is the short answer. Do they pay up wheb caught NO they run like hell. :lol: 

"As for were you put the stickers is your choice"

they must if fitted be placed in a Regulated position as stated by the french government like everyhting else.

They dont hand out these leaflets on the Tunnel maybe because the Ferries are all owned by the French.


----------



## Boff

Hi!



johnthompson said:


> The stickers are being sold on the ferry.


Well, what a coincidence ...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## weldted

*speed sticker*

I am at Manta Rota (20c +) there are over 30 French vans here other than three with trailers none are showing any speed signs and some are fairly new. On a point of good manners it would be nice if people didn't quote (rubbish) when replying to other peoples post if the information stated was incorrect why not just point out the error I am sure nobody post the wrong information on purpose and it may diswade others from posting. According to a French Gentleman i just asked if he could tell me the information he said it is under discussion but not yet law unless the vechicle was towing a trailer or used for commercial purposes.

This post was published in good faith if anyone wants to rubbish it carry on. I am just going to sit in the sun.

For anyone who may be interested?

Vodaphone Portugese Dongle 29 Euro on voda lite 1Euro per hour in five min steps valid for six months, I have used Skype when online to phone non Skype landlines 1.4 p per min both to the UK and USA so phone home for around 3 p per min. This information is correct


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: speed sticker*



weldted said:


> Clipped According to a French Gentleman i just asked if he could tell me the information he said it is under discussion but not yet law unless the vechicle was towing a trailer or used for commercial purposes.


And that is how I understood it to be. Thanks Weldted.

I totally agree also with your point about not rubbishing other's contributions, which were posted "in good faith" as you put it. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rosbotham

From the Caravan Club guide:

Speed stickers are only required by motorhomes if they are towing a trailer, motorhomes that are travelling solo do not need to display any stickers.

We have checked with several Government Departments and Ministries (Interior, Gendarmerie, Industry and Transport) and we have concluded that the stickers are not mandatory but the speed limits are applicable.


----------



## eurajohn

For French registered Camping cars over 3500Kgs. it is obligitary to display the speed stickers, with or without trailer, however many / most owners choose not to and are prepared to take the punishment if caught. 
In France if the Gendarmes pull you over for an offence you WILL be required to pay the fine before you are allowed to continue your journey.
I agree with the "legal in the registered country" statement and agree that it is not a requirement for a UK reg vehicle to display the stickers but you are still restricted to the laid down speed limits when travelling in France no matter where you come from.
My views are based on living in France for four years and in that time owning both over and under 3500Kgs motorhomes.


----------



## waz

dikyenfo wrote that he also sets his GSP for the speed limits. I thought that it was illegal in France to use the GSP for this, can someone please clarify.

Waz


----------



## PeteandMe

I'm confused now ... do we need to display stickers in France, or not?


----------



## johnthompson

waz said:


> dikyenfo wrote that he also sets his GSP for the speed limits. I thought that it was illegal in France to use the GSP for this, can someone please clarify.
> 
> Waz


You can use a GPS to advise of speed limits but you cannot use a mobile camera detector or jaming devices.

The GPS uses publicly available information as to the location of fixed cameras.

This is the same in the UK and Spain.

John


----------



## eurajohn

PeteandMe, if you're in France in a legal UK vehicle under or over 3500Kgs. the answer is no, you need no speed limit stickers.


----------



## PeteandMe

eurajohn said:


> PeteandMe, if you're in France in a legal UK vehicle under or over 3500Kgs. the answer is no, you need no speed limit stickers.


Thank you! x


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi PeteandMe

I am sure that legally Eurajohn is correct, there is no requirement to display the stickers. Not wanting to have this debate with the Gendarmerie, not all of whom will be fully au fait with the precise meaning of EU law, I came to the conclusion that displaying speed stickers would be sensible.

In practice, I bought some 4 inch stickers which just fit onto the reverse side of a numberplate showing 80 100 110, and on the other side of the plate it shows 'CAUTION LEFT HAND DRIVE' which we use in the UK, the plate being simply attached to the rear of the van by BluTack and amazingly, after two years, the plate hasn't fallen off, or been nicked.

People in ferry queues do look at me strangely when I'm making the changeover though.

P&L


----------



## eurajohn

Hi P&L that's a good idea and I'm amazed the blue tack holds so well. I am also in total agreement with you ref the Gendarme some are very "French" and with such a clever idea it's no real problem to "comply".


----------



## pete4x4

If towing with a Motorhome surely the trailer needs the stickers not the motorhome?
As the motorhome when not towing doesn't require them.


----------



## cater_racer

Interesting point here, we are 4500kgs fully loaded, what if I put a 110 sticker on the back? But not obviously so, only 4 wheels.

Less chance of being pulled at 100kph?


----------



## Yaxley

*MH over 3500kg speed limits in France*

Thank you everyone for responding.
I think that we are all agreed that the speed limits quoted are the correct ones and must be adhered to.
The issue of speed stickers has attracted a lot of comment and a number of differing views. The Caravan Club on their website under " French Speed Limits" have covered the subject fairly comprehensively. They say that the French Ministry of Transport have changed their minds three times. C.C. say that the final reply was received with the help of the Directorate General for Mobility and Transport Road Safety of the European Commission ....... ...... _we have checked with several Government Departments and Ministries (Interior, Gendarmerie, Industry and Transport) and we have concluded that the stickers are not mandatory but the speed limits are applicable._
I think that the 'Legal Requirements Abroad' section in the 'Members Motorhoming Guides' needs to be reviewed and updated. 
Thank you again to those members who got involved in the discussion. Regards.
Ian


----------



## aguilas389

*MH over 3500kg speed limits in France*


Stickers or not, anyone driving over 90kph whilst on holiday must (a) have shares in a petroleum company (b) just had an argument with the wife (c) be late for the ferry (d) oh you could go on forever........


----------



## PF13

Hello!

Just jump starting an old thread here...

Has the situation changed since 2011? Do I still need speed stickers?

Going to France for the first time in the van in about a months time. Van is 3850kg plated but doesn't look it. Won't be towing.


----------



## PF13

Anyone?


----------



## cabby

I think you will find that for UK vehicles the stickers are not needed, however you will have to conform to the speed limits laid down for your weight, pretending to be under 3500kg will not work when they look at the VIN plate. They might seem stupid, but the French Gendarme are far from it.
Do have a great trip, but be sensible.

cabby

ps.have you checked if you need a spare wheel.:wink2:


----------



## Landyman

As far as I'm aware Cabby is spot on.

We spend several weeks in France every year and rarely see a van with speed stickers on.

Just go, watch your speed when you enter towns and villages (have seen a few cops with speed guns lurking in the hedge just inside built up areas) and enjoy your trip.

Richard.


----------



## PF13

Thanks both. I have a spare, triangle, hivizes, breathalyser, v5, insurance cert, breakdown cover, ehics, travel insurance, driving licences and a whole lot of other stuff. Hopefully not forgotten anything as first trip abroad in van..... 

Our van is not towing and is 3850kg gross so just to confirm the cc says on their website 110 kmh on motorway 100 on dual carriageways and 80 on other roads. Obviously slower limits might apply and 50 or 30 in villages is common. This is correct isnt it?

We should be class 3 on motorways due to weight but at just 2.8m high we might get away with class 2 if we ask?

Think i am prepared but any final hints most appreciated.


----------



## Penquin

eurajohn said:


> PeteandMe, if you're in France in a legal UK vehicle under or over 3500Kgs. the answer is no, you need no speed limit stickers.


Totally agree - we LIVE in France, our MH (Swift Kontiki 615) is registered at 3.85t (although rarely weighs more than 3.5t. We are checked to have stickers attached each year as part of our _Controle Technique _(MoT equivalent) which is annual for >3.5t and every two years for <3.5t.

The speed restrictions for us are;

110kph on autoroutes where the normal speed limit is 130kph,

100kph on roads where the normal limit is 110kph,

80kph where the normal speed limit is 90kph (the majority of roads).

Those figures apply to us as we display the stickers, BUT if registered OUTSIDE France then the Gendarme have no way of knowing the weight so normal limits would apply.

GPS systems are not allowed to display speed camera positions but ARE allowed to display"Safety warnings" which includes steep hills, sharp bends, speed camera locations (historical not necessarily present day) and other specific warnings such as avalanche warnings.

So these displays are totally legal in France and the Gendarme have no way of checking the instrument according to French Law.

So if you are clearly from outside France as shown by your registration plate - a GB sign is NOT mandatory as long as your country of registration IS clear - and UK plates are unique - as are Dutch German, Belgian and of course French, you may drive to the limits described.

MH are generally ONLY stopped (like in the UK) if they are being driven aggressively, dangerously or a an outrageous speed and are likely to cause others to have to take particular care. MOST MH are driven well within the law, few drivers want to do 130kph on autoroutes as it costs more in fuel since MH are NOT the most aerodynamic.......

I know atleast one MHF member who puts his stickers on a board in the rear window before the _Controle Technique_ - the risk of being stopped if driving sensibly is minuscule IMO.....


----------

